# Okuma?



## Dances with Spot (Sep 1, 2006)

There is a certain chain store in my locale that has a 12 ft Okuma rod for $29.00. The young stud at the counter said it was not a sale price but the store is about to drop all their fishing gear

Don't know the model number. Is this a find?

My rod right now is a 10 footer. I can kind of see where the longer rod might cast further. And for that price might be worth a chance.

BTW, Fresh Bunker --that rod is mine! Aren't you broke right now anyway?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*If it is a Okuma Solaris*

I would jump on that deal.

Could you please PM me with what store is dropping the Okuma line.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah no doubt....I love close out sales. I won't buy the Okuma, but I'd love to take a look at everything else they have....Laurel is only an hour from me, and for the right equipment I'd make that drive.


----------



## Dances with Spot (Sep 1, 2006)

The salesman said he wasn't sure when the fire sale was actually going to take place ( probably before year's end) but you can tell from looking at the shelves that they are not replenishing stock.

-M


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Store?*

Hey, what was the name of the store you were in? 



Dances with Spot said:


> The salesman said he wasn't sure when the fire sale was actually going to take place ( probably before year's end) but you can tell from looking at the shelves that they are not replenishing stock.
> 
> -M


----------



## Dances with Spot (Sep 1, 2006)

*Okay,Okay*

Alright, I cannot tell a lie. It's the Sports Authority. There's not a lot of saltwater stuff left. But there's still a fair selection of bass fishing gear.

-M


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*SA = garbage..*

Thx for the reply though.. lol


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> SA = GarbageThx for the reply though.. lol


yeah I concur.....I haven't been in a SA to even look at fishing tackle in years.....the fact that they actually carry Okuma should say something about the brand (IMHO)


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

okuma what okuma i bought it already... sike sike i am broke after i bought my penn rod


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*and.......*

please send this info to me also.thanks


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Okuma*

It is the Okuma Longtitude and they are pretty decent for pier rods.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Real fisherman don't use anything Okuma. Stick with either Penn or Shamano.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Ahem......*

I do have an Okuma reel on my narrows rod. I love the two spools that came with the reel.

I must say that my weapons of choice are usually Penn


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

catman said:


> Real fisherman don't use anything Okuma. Stick with either Penn or Shamano.


I agree with Penn and Shimano, however Diawa is also pretty good as long as you are not buying the low end stuff. For my freshwater rods I typically don't spend too much considering how rough I am on the (canoes, hiking etc etc) On another brand...I will say that I am really beginning to like Tica, everything Tica I've bought I absolutely love and haven't had any issues with yet.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

All I know about Okuma is that their trolling reels look pretty and a certian moderator I know loses fish after fish on his Okuma rod 

Actually, the rods look to be of a better quality than Tica but I have no experience with the Okuma rods. Ticas are good for the price but tend to break IMO.


----------



## Dances with Spot (Sep 1, 2006)

*Thanks*

for saving me from myself. I have to remember that 1) anything that sounds to good to be true isn't, and that, 2) you get what you pay for.

Of course, my 10 ft rig is a Zebco Sportfisher with a 6500 Baitrunner. I'll have to look what my eight footer is. It was either the Baitrunner or the X-Large Snoopy reel. I must have gotten 15 years ago m.o. --Cabelas or Bass Pro, I can't even remember.

So the Okuma might have been a step up! I'll start saving.

-M


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Okuma*

There is nothing wrong with Penn or Shimano but do not knock Okumas. They are very good reels and can fish with the best of them, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cast master mac said:


> There is nothing wrong with Penn or Shimano but do not knock Okumas. They are very good reels and can fish with the best of them, but different strokes for different folks.


I can't speek for the Okumas spinning reels but I've used the Okuma Titus Lever Drag Trolling Reel T50L for trophy rock. With a 40" rock on plus the rigging you can actually feel the frame of the reel twist. You'll never feel that in a Penn 340 GTI which is the same class reel. The Okuma T50L is priced at $180.00 while the Penn 340 is priced at $140.00. It didn't take long to figure out which reel would be on my boat.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I own few oKumas and after researching online, i found out that most okuma items are made exclusively for each stores. For example, Dick's sporting good carries Okuma stratus for $29-39, and claims the retail prices are $69-79. But the fact is, the Okuma stratus is sold exclusively for Dicks.. every models are specially sold for different stores. 

But, i love okuma stratus... i've had it for over 12month without any problems..


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

*Branding*

I have all three brands and they all have their pros and cons.

My penn is like you say tough and reliable. I just picked up a couple of Penn Advantage reels. They are nice. I really like the quick set feature on them so the handles do not have any play when setting the hook.

My Okuma is a little bigger reel but also has the quick set and the reel casts great. I use it on a 7'med heavy spin and can give a good heave with up to 4 oz. I have landed a few nice rock about 20" on it and liked the feel.

I also have a shimano with some age and they have always been reliable but I would not want to land a big rock on it because it is only rated for 8# line.


----------

